# What is Low Profile PCI Express X16????



## GrandslammerBD (Feb 22, 2008)

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4545407&Sku=A180-1794

I am considering purchasing this comptuer but it says the PCI Express X16 Slot is low profile. What does that mean?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

It is a small-form case.

Any PCI -E card installed must be a low profile card. They are about half the height of 

regular PCI-E cards


----------



## GrandslammerBD (Feb 22, 2008)

is there a difference in performance between the two?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

nope, just a different layout.


----------

